#     XML - _ SOS !

## mainirina

! -    :

         ,    :"      .     "  XML".
     :   .       -    "11.        ."  "". 
  : 

  2 	 ""     "".   : "".

   ,  .      4.20.41.          ( ,   3.2012.) -  .

    ,    "  11"  -   "      .--"

      ,    "12.        " -  "  2   ""     "".   : "".

      "  12" -  "  2 	 "000000000003" :  "229"       "String"    Enumeration." -   ,    ,    ...


:    ?       ??  - ? ,     .         , ,       (  -   ).      .  

    -          (   20 )  -    .  -?!?!

----------

,    XML     " ""     "".   : """ 
 -   .    -,      "   ",    .  -,   "   "   "   *xml",   , ,    ,     !

----------


## deklarant_

> XML - _ SOS !
> ! -    :


     :
,   ,            ,   ,          .
         "  11"  "  12"(    " "),          "11      "   -12  ,   .

----------


## olgarus

.      "   "      . 
   !   ! , .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      "   "      . 
>    !   ! , .

----------


## olgarus

> 


    xml.   : bmp doc ert gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd rar txt xls zip ?

,     ,      ,     .

.jpg
3.jpg
2.jpg

----------


## deklarant_

> xml.   : bmp doc ert gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd rar txt xls zip ?
> 
> ,     ,      ,     .
> 
> .jpg
> 3.jpg
> 2.jpg


 xml    zip    rar
 ,   ,    "3.jpg"    ""??

----------


## olgarus

> ,   ,    "3.jpg"    ""??


 
(JIT)     
     .

**************   **************
System.FormatException:     .
    System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
    System.Number.ParseInt32(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
    System.Convert.ToInt32(String value)
    Declarant_Alko.XMLCheck.AutoSelectedValue(String puth)  C:\GitRepositories\Declarant-Alko\Declarant-Alko\Controls\XMLCheck.cs: 87
    Declarant_Alko.XMLCheck.button1_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)  C:\GitRepositories\Declarant-Alko\Declarant-Alko\Controls\XMLCheck.cs: 32
    System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
    System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
    System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
    System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
    System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
    System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
    System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
    System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
    System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
    System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


**************   **************
mscorlib
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.8806 (QFE.050727-8800)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Declarant-Alko
     : 4.33.6.35244
     Win32: 4.33.06
    CodeBase: file:///F://Declarant-Alko.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5491 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.8806 (QFE.050727-8800)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5495 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.8762 (QFE.050727-8700)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_32/System.Data/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.8773 (QFE.050727-8700)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.8806 (QFE.050727-8800)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5483 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_ru_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data.SqlServerCe
     : 3.5.1.0
     Win32: 3.5.8080.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Data.SqlServerCe/3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91/System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Transactions
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5483 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_32/System.Transactions/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Transactions.dll
----------------------------------------
System.EnterpriseServices
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5483 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_32/System.EnterpriseServices/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.EnterpriseServices.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data.resources
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5459 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Data.resources/2.0.0.0_ru_b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web.Services
     : 2.0.0.0
     Win32: 2.0.50727.5483 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Web.Services/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.Services.dll
----------------------------------------
Declarant-Alko.XmlSerializers
     : 4.33.6.35244
     Win32: 4.33.6.35244
    CodeBase: file:///F://Declarant-Alko.XmlSerializers.DLL
----------------------------------------

**************   (JIT) **************
   (JIT)   .config 
   (machine.config)  
 jitDebugging,    system.windows.forms.

.

:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

   JIT   
  JIT,    ,
      .

----------


## deklarant_

.   xml,

----------


## olgarus

> .   xml,


.. :Frown:  " "    zip   rar.   .

----------

